# 'Unbranded' black olympic bumper plates.... any good?



## d3v (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guy, I have an opportunity to buy two 25kg olympic bumper plates for £85 which includes delivery.

The seller describes them as black & unbranded.

That's a very good price, I know, but my question is are these plates any good or are they crap and really don't weigh as much as they state and/or the rubber compound fails prematurely, ect.

Any experience with these unbranded black olympic bumper plates is much appreciated! I believe they look like this if it helps...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

d3v said:


> Hi guy, I have an opportunity to buy two 25kg olympic bumper plates for £85 which includes delivery.
> 
> The seller describes them as black & unbranded.
> 
> ...


There's someone in the classifieds selling bumpers cheaper if you can collect from near J26 of M1.


----------



## d3v (Feb 27, 2014)

excellent thanks for the heads up. I just got 4x 20kg bumpers off him, top quality brand new, great price.... now I just need a decent olympic bar to go with them!

Anyone know the best quality bar for under £250?


----------

